# Very nice C.A. Bell & Co. Druggists Bedford, Ky. with embossed Bell



## stephengray (Nov 11, 2017)

I got this one a while back but decided to show it here. Very nice mint condition druggist with an embossed bell on it to match the guys name. I haven't looked it up yet, is Bedford a small or large town?
 Still collecting picture druggists.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 14, 2017)

Man, you're killing it.  I know you're proud to add all these to your collection.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 14, 2017)

Very nice! Love the graphics. I've come across very few druggist bottles in my digs, and I don't get to sales or flea markets much. Still lookin' tho.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 14, 2017)

What does the bell symbolise? Service? Death?


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 14, 2017)

Just a symbol of his name I would imagine.  Like the fellow whose last name is Crow and the bottle is embossed with a crow.


----------



## stephengray (Nov 15, 2017)

Yeah, just a symbolism with his name. I'll show ya'll a neat one where the graphic is PART of the name. 





Spirit Bear said:


> What does the bell symbolise? Service? Death?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 15, 2017)

I've noticed others, though, where it means something. Like Cut-Rate drugs with scissors or eagles in patriotic-themed pieces.


----------

